# D20 Saga Edition STAR FRONTIERS Volturnus Trilogy Madness



## Eryiedes (Mar 31, 2010)

One of my all time favorite sci-fi module series from an old and defunct gaming system.
Once nearly given new life by D20 Future, I think the new 4th Edition Star Wars is MOST approriate to running this epic module series.
No story or plot elements are being submitted because no one who joins, I imagine, will NOT own an original copy of the modules in question anyhow.
Maptools to be used for all mapping and dice or chat considerations.
Tokbox to be utilized for conferencing purposes.
4 players prefered but may run with more or less participation.
Jedi or Sith classes unavailable as the main story revolves around the players BECOMING the first force users and so they are prohibited from beginning as such.
Standard point allocation for attribute generation.
Character created at 1st level.
No specific species restrictions save predominant force-user species; no rakatan, no dathomiri, no plif, etc....
Standard starting cash and equipment purchace rules.
This one will take 2-3 weeks to start, so players looking for a quick fix will be disappointed.
Players who choose a Star Frontiers original race recieve 25% greater starting credits; Yazirian, Dralasite, Vrusk
Classes not exclusively taken from Saga Edition Star Wars are subject to approval.....ie; D20 Future classes....like dreadnaught or dogfighter, etc....vs scoundrel or soldier which are to be used as is.
Day and Times of session to be determined by final player group....(nice to have 1 day a week for 4-5 hours with an intermission)
It's not all about the firefight.....some rpg ability is not only appreciated but essential....Choice's will effect outcomes more than random dice throws.
Mature players only....under 18 need not apply.....depictions to be violent and very graphic.
Will this one work better than my last thread?
(No idea.....but it's gonna be fun!)
Question or Queries in thread for now.

Peace & Light (and Pan Galactic Corperation has a double indemnity life insurance policy out on me in case of my death and I didn't even know about it?)


----------



## thedmstrikes (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow...this brings back memories...I am glad someone is keeping this game system alive...well, sorta...

Good luck with it, I hope it turns out great!


----------



## Eryiedes (Apr 3, 2010)

thedmstrikes said:


> Wow...this brings back memories...I am glad someone is keeping this game system alive...well, sorta...
> 
> Good luck with it, I hope it turns out great!




Sort of is right...we are apparently of "singular" wit.

Peace & Light


----------

